# recommend me an entry level turntable and stereo amplifier



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

so farI am interested in the pro-ject carbon debut and a yamaha as501 integrated amplifier. from my research on the world wide web I thought these were the best for the price range. anyone want to comment or suggest any other options?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2014)

Sprout: http://www.psaudio.com/products/sprout/


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm looking at picking up the same type of setup. Gave away my old "classic" gear as it was sounding blurry & tired. I've somewhat settled on the Carbon Debut as well, and now I'm hunting for an amplifier with phono stage, bluetooth capability (for remote iPhone use), phone jack, & analog balance & EQ controls.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I like the Pro-ject Carbon a lot. I have an older Pro-ject Xpression with an ortofon blue and it works very well. All the Pro-jects seem to have a bit of motor noise if you're listening at very high volumes. The Rega entry level TT's are also very nice. I really like the RP1, and it is super quiet. That Yamaha looks good to me, I assume it has a built in phono preamp (it says it has a mm phono input, I'm guessing that it is in there) I'd also have a look at the Rega Brio R, it is a great little amp with an excellent built in phono stage.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2014)

those two units are quite expensive (~$1000 combined) for entry level.
you must have an album collection in mint condition. have you checked
your local kijiji? you can get amps/turntables for very modest prices.
I have some stereo components (ex: high end JVC/pioneer) that we can 
make a deal on if you're local. and you'll need good speakers too. if you're
looking to hooking up the system to your computer to burn albums onto 
a CD, then a basic system with a good needle is sufficient.


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

I can get the yamaha amp for around $500 +/- usd. Not willing to go north of there too much. I do have some infinity speakers from the 90's but unfortunately the amp I was using is u/s now. So I need to get a new one. I may even go down to the as301. I am not sure I need the extra wattage of the 501.


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

zdogma said:


> I like the Pro-ject Carbon a lot. I have an older Pro-ject Xpression with an ortofon blue and it works very well. All the Pro-jects seem to have a bit of motor noise if you're listening at very high volumes. The Rega entry level TT's are also very nice. I really like the RP1, and it is super quiet. That Yamaha looks good to me, I assume it has a built in phono preamp (it says it has a mm phono input, I'm guessing that it is in there) I'd also have a look at the Rega Brio R, it is a great little amp with an excellent built in phono stage.



I was hoping the new pro-ject debut DC would have solved some of the issues with the motor noise.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

The Rega RP1 is an amazing entry level table. I love mine! Highly recommended and gets great reviews.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

You can't go too far wrong with either the Pro-Ject or a Rega RP1. The Pro-Ject tend to be better value just because of the cartridge supplied and they get discounted every once in a while. The motor noise issue is long gone. Just internet BS. I have one and it's dead quiet.
Used tables can be a bargain, but most are just second hand garbage unless you spend more than the Pro-Ject is worth or really do your research.
As for your amp, the Yamaha is surprisingly good, and quite powerful. However if you don't need the digital features the above mentioned Rega Brio is a very nice amp. Not as powerful though and it may have trouble driving the infinity speakers you have. 
The Sprout mentioned above is a cute product, but it's just that. Cute. PS Audio's record for service is pretty bad as well. I would stay away.
You could also check out NAD and Cambridge for your amp.

One caveat. Your speakers are getting pretty old and all Infinity speakers were power hungry. Lately I've seen a few sets that the crossovers needed re-capping and they were amp destroyers because of that.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2014)

dtsaudio said:


> The Sprout mentioned above is a cute product, but it's just that. Cute. PS Audio's record for service is pretty bad as well. I would stay away.


No kidding? Good to know. I was going to pick one up after Christmas. Has a great feature set. Guess I'll go back to NAD or something.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Since PS Audio's Canadian distributor went under, all service is handled out of the US. Which means shipping to Colorado. The things are really good for simplicity, and quiet listening. Just don't try to rock out. They are nice for headphone listening though. But for $800.00 I'll pass.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Ian,

I find that the shipping is a major hurdle for folks outside of the lower 48, but since you're stateside, Parts Express has some nice little Class D and Class T amps for peanuts: https://www.parts-express.com/cat/home-audio-amplifiers/106


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

Well, I ordered the project debut dc from turntable lab. I have relatives I will be seeing soon stateside so I was happy to order from someone with the newest model with a 10% off coupon. 

Now ow for the amp. Seems all the best deals are south of the border as well. 

Shopping in Canada still sucks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2014)

mhammer said:


> Ian,
> 
> I find that the shipping is a major hurdle for folks outside of the lower 48, but since you're stateside, Parts Express has some nice little Class D and Class T amps for peanuts: https://www.parts-express.com/cat/home-audio-amplifiers/106


Oh man. Nice! Yea, I'm actually surfing right now for a DAC/headphone amp DIY kit -- I need something to drive some big, closed cans at work and don't want to shell out $300 for a factory built setup. Figure it shouldn't be hard to put together something simple that sounds reasonable.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Ive got a project genie 3 and id say go for the rega.... the pro ject looks better, but i think the rega is a better machione,


----------

